# Rent or Buy & schools



## DevFam (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi everyone

We are UK family currently working/living in in Saudi. Thinking about life after KSA and Cyprus seems like a good choice for our daughter to do her A levels and for us to settle. Not sure whether to rent or buy initially - any advice / pros / cons? How soon easy is it to rent? We are looking to make the move in June 2021. For schools we've looked at both International School of Paphos / British Aspire and liked both for different reasons. Anyone have any feedback on the schools?

Thanks, Heidi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry you havnt had a reply to your question Heid. Most of the members here tend to be older couples whose children have flown the nest so won't have any personal experience of schools. 


We will be more than happy to answer any other questions about life in Cyprus if we are able to.

Veronica


----------



## DevFam (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Veronica. We've spoken with some friends here in Saudi who have a property in Pissouri. I think after talking to them, we will rent initially and then buy. If anyone has any information on good rental agencies that would be helpful. We like the Tala area.

About the schools - I can understand that..... we are older too started our family a bit later in life!

Thanks, Heidi


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Heidi

I can't help you with schools in Paphos, but some friends had the children educated at the Heritage Private School in Limassol. Their eldest is now at uni in the states. I believe their youngest is still at the Heritage.

Best to rent before you buy. I always recommend that people thinking of living here permanently should rent for a year so they can (a) decide whether Cyprus is for them (b) look around and decide where they want to live (c) see what it like out of season.

Unfortunately quite a few people buy here only to find they can't get on or their family ties in the UK are too great. It's better to find out before you buy rather than after.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Heidi
> 
> I can't help you with schools in Paphos, but some friends had the children educated at the Heritage Private School in Limassol. Their eldest is now at uni in the states. I believe their youngest is still at the Heritage.
> 
> ...


I agree that renting for a year first would be ideal - the downside is of course cost and any increase in property costs during that year...... Swings and roundabouts......


----------



## DevFam (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you Nigel. Yes, we are thinking that renting first is the way to go. We've been away from the UK for 10 years now and really aren't ready to go back just yet if ever! Cyprus seems like a much nicer solution. For the schools - I've looked at the Heritage school website, it does look very good.

Many thanks for the advice.

Best regards, Heidi


----------

